# Keloids



## Bonnie Krupa (Oct 30, 2011)

Does any one have any home remedies for getting rid of keloids?


----------



## divadoll (Oct 30, 2011)

I'd not heard of keloids until today... 

From what I've read, apple cider vinegar is a good, easy remedy you can try or an aspirin paste.  

I also found this from here:

http://www.homemademedicine.com/home-remedies-scars.html

*Home remedies for Scars*

*Home remedies for Scars #1: *Vitamin E cream, applied to the area twice a day, is helpful in softening scars.

*Home remedies for Scars #2: *Mederma, a topical gel containing a proprietary botanical extract made from onion and allantoin, can by applied to a scar three or four times a day. An improvement in the color, texture, appearance, and flexibility of the scar should be noted sometime between eight weeks and six months of treatment. This product is available over the counter. It works best on newer scars.

*Home remedies for Scars #3: *Applying calendula gel or cream to a scar twice a day reduces inflammation and increases healing in an early scar.

*Home remedies for Scars #4: *An ointment containing 10 percent mustard-seed oil, applied to a scar three times a day for several weeks, is said to aid in improving the appearance of the scar.

*Home remedies for Scars #5: *Mix 1 ounce each of rose hip seed oil and essential oils of rose and everlasting and apply daily to the scar after bathing. This should help to improve the appearance of the scar. Store the mixture in a dark glass bottle.

*Home remedies for Scars #6: *Lavender oil has skin-cell-rejuvenating properties and reportedly helps with all forms of scarring. Apply it to the scar or keloid several times a day.

*Home remedies for Scars #7: *Thiosinaminum 5c, applied externally to a scar or keloid twice a day, reduces the swelling of a lumpy, bumpy scar. However, it must be used within three months of the scar's formation to have any effect.

*Home remedies for Scars #8: *Massage can help to soften scars. Roll stiff scars several times daily to break down scar tissue and soften the scars. Studies show that pulsed electrotherapy greatly reduces the growth of hypertrophic scars and keloids.

*Home remedies for Scars #9: * Don't pick at any healing wound, as this will increase scarring. If you are prone to forming keloids or thick scars, avoid cosmetic or elective surgical procedures if possible. If surgery is necessary, discuss your concern about scarring with your surgeon. Triamcinolone acetonide, a steroid, can be injected into the incision site to reduce the risk of hypertrophic scarring and keloid formation. However, this may slow healing of the wound as well.


----------



## Slinkycats (Oct 30, 2011)

I had a keloid on one of my piercings. Sea salt baths or epsom salt baths are a good way to deal with them. Is it on a piercing or on its own? if its on a piercing then don't take out the piercing because you could trap the infection or make the keloid worse.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Oct 30, 2011)

Mederma doesnt do anything and I've tried the aspirin paste and a vinegar/baking soda mix that just burned my skin lol.  I tried vit e oil for a couple weeks, I think I'm goign to try it again.  

slinky i have one on my chest from a zit yeeeears ago and now i have 1 from c-section I hate them my bf doesnt mind them but it makes me sooo self conscience


----------



## Slinkycats (Oct 31, 2011)

I can understand that for sure about being self-conscious... I had a keloid but it was behind a piercing inside my ear on my tragus. At least we think it was a keloid except it ulcerated and now there isn't anything left of it. I was pretty bad and cut it open and yeah I have no idea what it looks like now. I can only feel a tiny bump there now. I've heard of laser surgery but I don't know, I've also read that the resulting scar from surgery, laser or more traditional, can also turn into a scar. I'm prob very lucky that nothing more serious happened to my ear because of what I did. I tend to pick at scars and cuts from anxiety and it becomes a terrible urge that is hard to control. In the last 2 years I have done a lot of damage to my skin because of anxiety. 

Unfortunately I don't know what else to suggest here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you can find something to help. Does it itch or cause pain?


----------



## katana (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry Bonnie, as far as I always knew there wasn't a cure for them. I have known a few people who developed them from piercings (They are common with nose piercings) as well as some can occur from stitches.

I had always thought surgery was the only way to remove them completely, if they were large and very bothersome. Otherwise I don't think they cause any problems other then being a nuisance and making you self conscious.


----------



## Slinkycats (Oct 31, 2011)

They can itch, cause disfigurement and cause massive amounts of pain and leave people with amputations. Doctors don't know why but they can keep growing and get worse and worse. They can cause severe medical problems.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Oct 31, 2011)

i got steroid injections on one years ago and it worked but my doc says my insurance wont pay for that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

